# Need Help With Tension



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My daughter has a Singer model 7057 sewing machine that she's had for 10-15 years. She's sewn very little on it, so it's like a new machine. She's pulled it out and gotten interested in sewing (finally). I'm trying to help get her off to a start, but not being familiar with her machine, I'm not much help with it. When sewing, the stitch is tight on top. If I remember correctly, when the tension is out of whack, if it's tight on top then it's the bobbin tension, but if it's tight on bottom, it's the tension on top. The manual explains how to adjust the top thread tension, but it doesn't explain how to adjust the bobbin tension. Should she take it in to be serviced or can we do something we don't know about? She'd really not like to spend the extra money is she can avoid it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Your understanding to top mean bottom to tight, etc is what I understand also.

Now is this a vertical bobbin that is put in a bobbin holder, if so there should be a tiny screw that should be turnable. Right- tight, and Left - looser.

If a horizontal drop in - there should still be a tiny screw for you to tighten or loosesn

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Your understanding to top mean bottom to tight, etc is what I understand also.
> 
> Now is this a vertical bobbin that is put in a bobbin holder, if so there should be a tiny screw that should be turnable. Right- tight, and Left - looser.
> 
> ...


It's a horizontal drop in bobbin, so tomorrow I'll go over and look for the screw to loosen. It's really a good machine if we can only get a good stitch going. Thanks Angie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the tiny thread should be moved in VERY very small increments. You may want to take a shrapie type pen and make a small mark on the case in relationship to the slit in the screw type so you could put it back where you started if need be.

From what I've read at various interent sewing places, and last time I did this.....a tiny bit does make a difference, so don't go wild.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good idea. I'm one for putting things back where they were if my attempts don't work.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Wahoo! It worked. Thanks again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very Good,!

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Tension adjustment for most sewing projects is done with the dial for the needle tension. Most sewing is done in the mid or normal range. 

Sew a sample of straight stitching. If the needle thread is tight and is pulling the bobbin thread to the top, first try turning the tension dial to a lower number. If the bobbin thread is tight and is pulling the needle thread to the bottom, try turning the tension dial to a higher number.

This is the usual procedure for making sure the needle and bobbin tensions are balanced so that the stitching looks the same on top and bottom of your seam.

If the turning the tension dial doesn't give you a balanced stitch, then it's time to work with the bobbin case. This may be necessary when a machine has been in storage and unused for a long time. This is a one time adjustment rather than something you do all the time.

BTW, today we have some decorative threads that are too thick to go through the needle, and these are wound on the bobbin by some folks doing decorative stitching. The bobbin tension has to be much looser to accomodate the heavier thread. 

Rather than change the bobbin tension back and forth, I have a second bobbin case with the tension adjusted for heavy thread like Candlelight Metallic. Once adjusted, I made a mark for the setting and put a dot of nail polish on the case so I would know it was for heavy thread. This way, I don't wear out the tiny screw on the bobbin case. Regular thread is used in the needle. The fabric is turned right side down for stitching. 

You probably won't be doing decorative stitching with heavy bobbin thread, but I thought I would mention it.

Good luck with your sewing!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank You.


----------

